# Finding house even in storms!!!!



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you ever seen a cop go flyin down the street only to pull into a driveway right were he needs to be!!!! this is how they do it!
say the address your looking for is 12345 but your at 11045... okay bare with me for every thousanth is 1 mile, and every 100th is a tenth of a mile soo... for that address your looking at 1 and 3 tenths of a mile.... its not an exact science so it could be off a little depending on lot sizes it also can depend on how may digits their are in the neighbor hood, that up to you to figure that out. generally its always worked for me!!!!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

We use a much simpilar system called an mdc computer to map our way to the call. The computer "paint" a red line for us.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Then you always have the oddball. When I built my house, there were very few others around. I asked the postmaster about assigning a number to the house. He said for me to just pick a number and let him know.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

GPS> Works everytime.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Burkartsplow;750348 said:


> GPS> Works everytime.


X2 :redbounce


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

GPS and I'm pretty sure the police use it to.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think that's right.

In my area, every 200th's of a house address is close to a tenth of a mile, not every 100th's.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Dustball;750760 said:


> I don't think that's right.
> 
> In my area, every 200th's of a house address is close to a tenth of a mile, not every 100th's.


St Paul is just a wierd city to drive in. othing makes sence to me over there. It's kinda like plymouth streets go and then dead end at a park and you can see the road on the other side of the park just not sure how to get to it.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

heck,
you can't get lost in MN.
As far as the streets go ...naming them is easy, everything runs either north/south or east/west. For every street will run completly from one side of the city to the other. And that includes dead ends. I'm just not sure the street naming department ever picked up on the definition of dead ends because they really don't end until you get to the next city including several dead ends.. Oh and from there it just goes into Cardinal points which is different than axis points. Most people hate how the streets are named here in Mn but I like it. If I ever miss a turn I just make the next one and I'm still going to land on the right street. As far as the numberings go it all starts from the Capital I believe and goes from block 1 North and Block 1 south. Being from TX I just threw away the map, it's easy enough to know where you are from the street names and major intersections . I do wish though that they would have the block number on the street signs I miss that from TX. that way I could save 1000th of a second.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I just wish everyone would put the address #'s on their freaking house or business. Its even worse along major streets lined with business. Makes it tough when you dont know the area to figure out how far you have to go or if its on the left side or right side of the street when your dragging a trailer around.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

you mean that you drive till you see the pair of Nike's hanging from the wire won't work


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

fireball;751427 said:


> you mean that you drive till you see the pair of Nike's hanging from the wire won't work


Ive gotten directions like that before!!

Was getting directions from my dad for a stop in a town i hadnt been to yet. He was doing pretty good until he said "turn right at the first gas station, or is it the second one". So i asked him, if i turn right at the first one, how do you know there is a second one?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just turn at the pink house then the one under construction and look for the pothole and make a left.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Burkartsplow;750348 said:


> GPS> Works everytime.


Gps is great .................... unless it's a new subdivision or if you're downtown chicago


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hamelfire;751936 said:


> Just turn at the pink house then the one under construction and look for the pothole and make a left.


Sounds like the directions you get around here. Except here, they're likely to use "So and so's house". So and so has only been dead ten years and hadn't lived there for ten years before that. I have a cabin on my property that was built by a person named "Files" in the early 60s as a hunting cabin. His son is my neighbor, but the old man has been dead many years. He sold the place in the early 70s and I bought it in '96. When people ask me where I live, I just tell them "The old File's place" - it's easier than anything and they know exactly where I am.


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

Cops may know the exact driveway because of several things:

1. They're familiar with their response area.
2. They often have a GPS system on their MDT (Mobile Data Terminal).
3. They often have a Dispatch center well-equipped with both advanced mapping software and quality maps and Dispatchers that are intimately familiar with both map-reading and the geography of the city\cities\county they dispatch for.
4. They are familiar with the addressing system in their response area. This can and does vary from county to county, city to city. For example, in my county:

Avenues run North\South
Streets run East\West
Roads have no predominant direction
Lanes dead end

Roads are alphabetic from East to West
Even house numbers are on the North or South side of the road, odd numbers on the South or East side of the road.

In the city limits of our largest city, numbers are four digits long. Out in the county, numbers are five digits long.

There are often design schemes to the naming of roads - i.e. a certain area will have streets named in a certain scheme. For instance, the streets in a downtown district might all be tree names; Elm, Cherry, Hickory. A new housing development may pick names of wild cats; Cheetah, Lynx, Panther. That way, responding officers\firefighters\paramedics have a general idea where they're going before they even pull out a map or type the address into their MDT.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Crash935;751069 said:


> I just wish everyone would put the address #'s on their freaking house or business. Its even worse along major streets lined with business. Makes it tough when you dont know the area to figure out how far you have to go or if its on the left side or right side of the street when your dragging a trailer around.


...and here is a law the politicians could do that would make even the pizza guy happy. HOUSE NUMBERS THAT YOU CAN READ and MUST BE POSTED.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

What you wanna do it head North for 2 miles until you come to the Big Maple on the right. Turn left and go until you see the Old Files place driveway. After that it is only a few more hecktars until you come to that nice young couple that is building a new house. When you see that place, pull in, honk twice, and they can give you directions the rest of the way. Don't get out of your car because they have a dog that bites strangers.


----------

